# Shark tips?



## caleb96 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have some family coming into town next weekend, and would like to go shark fishing. I am used to more west coast. I am in pensacola area. Was planning to go to fort pickens and go surf fishing. Is there any good spots in the area (spots on pickens, sykes bridge, pensacola beach)? What bait would be best to use, I can go by joe pattis and get some bait, or stop at 3 mile and catch several spine fish to use as bait fish. Any tips would be welcomed thanks.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

do u have a yak or are u casting off the beach its tough now if u dont have big reels and yaks


----------



## caleb96 (Feb 22, 2015)

casting off the beach. I have big enough reels. I just need suggestions on bait, and decent spots.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if u have beach fished on the west coast and know how to read the beach its the same look for deep water close and washouts as far as bait a big mullet will work but its hard to cast a 1 to 10 lb bait thats why its hard to cast


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

weedline said:


> if u have beach fished on the west coast and know how to read the beach its the same look for deep water close and washouts as far as bait a big mullet will work but its hard to cast a 1 to 10 lb bait thats why its hard to cast


that's why you cast palm size baits.

forget larger baits, your looking for fun, not a monster. 

anything you catch in the surf will work. Pompano, whiting, lady fish, bluefish, hardtails etc. 

this is what I cast and it works. you'll also catch big reds.


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

caleb96 said:


> I have some family coming into town next weekend, and would like to go shark fishing. I am used to more west coast. I am in pensacola area. Was planning to go to fort pickens and go surf fishing. Is there any good spots in the area (spots on pickens, sykes bridge, pensacola beach)? What bait would be best to use, I can go by joe pattis and get some bait, or stop at 3 mile and catch several spine fish to use as bait fish. Any tips would be welcomed thanks.


The best way to catch sharks is to fish for drum. 

All you need is a whiting head or spot head or belly and chuck it out into an outsuck after dark and your gonna get pulled.

We just got back from Cape San Blas and we caught prolly 30 sharks in the week we were there. Most were from 24-48 inches. 
Nothing on a shark rig with cable. 
I hung one the last night that spooled my 656 Akios Shuttle in about 10 seconds. The 17 lb Suffix Tritanium made a flippin crack the wip sound when it broke off in the spool with about 2 layers left 250 yards streched to the breaking point. 
I had an 80 lb mono fishfinder rig on the end with a 9/0 hook. Must have got him in the corner of the mouth because he didn't bite me off. 
He was a flippin freight train.


----------

